# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## Superfoodcoach

Hallo allemaal,

ik ben Lisa en hier helemaal nieuw, een echt groentje :Smile: 
Ik kom uit de hoek van superfoods. Wie weet kan ik hier en daar wat van jullie opsteken en visa versa. 

Mochten jullie vragen hebben over superfoods of meer willen weten dan hoor ik het graag.

Groetjes!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goedenmorgen onbekende Superfoodcoach,

IK ben geen groentje meer en ik "leer" hier van alles...ha,ha,... :Big Grin:  
bij superfoods denk ik aan supermarkt of aan lekker eten.....ik denk aan commercie...
maar ik wens je een zonnige dag toe...
Groeten....

----------


## Superfoodcoach

Dank je voor de zonnige dag, vandaag schijnt ze weer heerlijk door mijn ramen heen! 

Ik ben lid geworden van dit forum om te kijken of er onderwerpen zijn die raakvlakken hebben met wellness, rawfood en superfoods, ik heb nog niets gevonden hierover. Mocht er behoefte zijn dan zou ik wat artikelen hier kunnen posten, mocht het niet zo zijn, ook prima. 

Tevens zou ik meer willen leren over fermenteren? Mocht iemand hier info over hebben, heel graag.

Groetjes!

----------


## Paul Elzerman

Hoi Elisabeth en Superfoodcoach, Bij deze even een linkje voor inspiratie om met superfoods aan de slag te gaan. Nutiva heeft maar liefst 180 recepten online! Groetjes!

http://nutiva.com/the-nutiva-kitchen/

----------

